# "The Hunger Games" - Review and Literary Analysis (Spoiler Warning)



## Kyle R

_:encouragement:_


----------



## Sunny

Brilliant Kyle. 

I loved reading every word of this. I think you'd have Suzanne Collins blushing if she read this. 

It's amazing... you miss nothing apparently.



KyleColorado said:


> It wasn’t until I was directly recommended to give the books a look by a user here (she knows who she is, *ahem*Sunny) that I actually decided to go ahead and give the series a read. I was only halfway interested in the story at this point, as the other half of me was mostly curious as to just why the heck this series was so popular.



Yah, I did bitches!!! Lol


----------



## Kyle R

Lol

I think it'd be hilarious ff Suzanne came on and said "What the heck! All I did was write about a girl, and then made stuff happen to her. *shrug*"

I'd feel like such a fool.


----------



## Sunny

A Fool my ars... This is a compliment to any writer. She'd be thrilled... just like anyone would be.

I expect a full write up about my novel like this once you finish reading it as well... thank you very much! Lol.


----------

